# FS: 90g complete setup for sale - $350



## DDman (Apr 21, 2010)

Set up includes:


1 x Tank: L X D X H = 48" x 18" x 25" black rim
1 x Stand: L X D X H = 49" x 19" x 28" black

2 x Maxi Jet 1200
1 x 200W heater

1 x Coralife T5 48" light
1 x set of glasstop
1 x Fluval 405 canister filter

Substrate 

$350 + 4 free lamps


They are all in very good condition. picture are available upon request.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

Could you be more specific than just writing heater, light, etc.

More specifics like brand, condition, and age.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Or even post some pictures, that would really help.
Good luck with your sale.


----------



## fat fish (Jan 23, 2013)

I am interested in your 90 gal


----------



## fat fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Iam interested in your 90g James [email protected]


----------



## DDman (Apr 21, 2010)

Detail added.


----------



## DDman (Apr 21, 2010)

Info updated.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

can you send me pics [email protected]


----------



## DDman (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available.


----------



## DDman (Apr 21, 2010)

bump, still available.


----------



## DDman (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump, still available. Make your offer.


----------



## DDman (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump, bump, bump, pictures are available. It is a two years old set.


----------



## DDman (Apr 21, 2010)

Make your offer. I want to get rid of it. Moving!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

can you send me a photo to [email protected]?


----------



## Mrladidah (Dec 29, 2012)

can you send me some pics? i have a friend who might be interested.


----------



## Arcusii (Dec 3, 2013)

could you send me pics of this set up please.

[email protected]


----------



## DDman (Apr 21, 2010)

Please make your reasonable offer.


----------



## Adanac00 (Sep 27, 2012)

Can you send Photos? or Post Photos?


----------

